# 2018 Bulls Bay 2200



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

*Join the Facebook Group: Greg Walker - Coastline Marine*

2018 Bulls Bay 2200 being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp SHO (24 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HOOK Reveal 755 GPS/FF, Minn Kota i-Pilot trolling motor w/quick release bracket, batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, Yamaha analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/removable bench seat, lean post w/rod holders, center console w/integrated livewell, bow rod locker storage, bow insulated fish/dry storage, anchor locker, deck lights and navigation lights. 

Very clean, lightly used Bulls Bay ready to hit the water today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

